# Porky puppy



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca looks a bit plumper since her op. She's back to charging around Clapham common so is getting plenty of exercise. Do they normally put weight on after spaying or am I feeding her too much NI? She gets exactly the amount they recommended
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dog do tend to put on weight more easily after being nuterd. so you need to watch her, cutt her food back a little and up her exorsize. remember you want to feed her 3% or less of the ideal weight you want her to be.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Exactly the same happened to Dylan at 9 months because I was still feeding puppy quantities. Have you cut down to 3% of body weight? She will probably have stopped growing now so needs less food.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ooh that sounds complicated. She's 10 kg so I split the 1kgtub into 4 then she has a quarter per day ( twice feeds) but she is always looking for treats and she gobbles her meals so I don't know if she's hungry or greedy. Thanks everyone


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i give my girls at least one fasting day, and sometimes substitute a meal with a nice big bone or 5 chicken wings.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that 5 wings per day? I'll try that she loved them but usually only give her 3 all day. Oh dear as for fasting I'd be scared she'd starve


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the difference is I'm substituting a meal it is some times 4 it just depends how many are in the packet. and i just split a pack or 2 between my 4 girls. if I'm giving wings as a treat they only get one. 


Gypsy always gets more as she is skinny and can afford it, where as i need to watch Echo as she is the heaviest much more cocker than poodle, she has never had a waist like the others even as a puppy she was straight up and down. 


what kind of treats does she get between meals and how much?



oh and as for the fasting day, in the wild carnivores (which dogs are ) would not eat every day. in fact they would sometimes go several days without a good meal, so they eat as much as possible in one sitting to do them till their next meal. so one day wont kill her.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much. I usually give her a few liver bits for fetching etc or a dent stick or pigs ear but only ever one a day. Ah I know she wouldn't starve fasting but she'd look at me all sad and I would end up feeding her
Not sure how many treats is too many but I am really careful


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

watch the denta stix they are full of sugar and fillers and meat by products (basicly rubish )


----------

